# Southern California. Seriously!



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, I'm down in Southern Cal for a while and I'm trying to muster up the courage to meet up with someone on this forum who's equally fed up with isolating him/herself from the rest of the human race. Hell, maybe even several people at once, whatever. This avoidance pattern of mine has gone on too long. It's time to start living again. Anyone with me? Maybe my desperation sounds scary. I assure you I'm probably the least scary person you'll ever meet.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Where in socal are you?


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> Where in socal are you?


Well, currently I'm hiding out in the San Bernadino mountains (no, not like sasquatch. i'm staying in a cabin), but I'll be returning back down to Long Beach soon. Where are you?


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm in Monterey Park


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> I'm in Monterey Park


Ok, that's pretty close to LB. Maybe we'll get some more people interested as well. I've totally forgetten what people do though, like when they get together and stuff. :hide Any ideas?


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

A good idea would be the beach. I've wanted to go visit the beach for a while. Now no need to get in the water but just near it, as the ocean is so calming. Now question is where exactly.


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

spasdf said:


> ebolarama said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Monterey Park
> ...


So when are you coming back from your log cabin?


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> So when are you coming back from your log cabin?


Ha. Yea, the log cabin I built with my own two hands. J/K, I'm definitely no Grizzly Adams. I can barely even grow a beard. Anyway, I'm gonna be up here through next weekend, but any time after that would be great. How about you guys? Wow, I had no idea I'd get a group together so quickly! Maybe I should've held off my posting until I was back down in LB. It seems the further ahead you plan these things, the more likely it is people will drop out. Hey, let's all promise we're not gonna let this one fizzle, ok? Hands in, everybody. Good.

So the beach? I don't really know much about beachy things even though I grew up just two blocks from the ocean. I've never organized any kind of meeting before either. I usually avoid such things like the plague. I guess it would be kind of good to sort of have something to do so we're not all just staring at our shoes saying "Yep." But like I said before, I have no idea what people do. No need to get all formal or anything. Ugh, I'm starting to get nervous already.

Actually, there's a chance I might just head back down to LB before next weekend. I guess that would depend on what your guys' schedules are like. Let me know.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Next weekend is good for me...so is anytime after that. I can meet anytime pretty much. :yes

I have no idea what people do either. I'm sure someone will have ideas.


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

I dont think it needs that much planning, or anything elaborate. We can just meet up, get lunch or something, maybe go to the beach, and go home when we're ready. It makes it easier that way.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, something like that sounds good. Hey, I'll be in the chat room tonight from 10-11 if yer interested.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm interested


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i'll be down in SoCali from Jul 26-29 if anyone wants to set something up


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

I see these threads fizzle out because a firm location and date are not set. If no one minds, I"ll think about it and pick a location around long beach since many are there and set a date. A weekend would obviously be best for all. Let me think about it and I'll make a suggested date and location. I picked the beach because if no one shows up I'll at least be happy as I haven't seen the ocean in a while. 

:lol


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Lostsoul said:


> I"ll think about it and pick a location around long beach since many are there and set a date.


Actually, I think I might be the only one in Long Beach now. "Hello It's Me" told me he moved up north a bit. Maybe we should find out what everyone's transportation situations are too. I can drive pretty much anywhere, so I'm very open. I like your idea. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll do it. I actually interviewed for a job in downtown long beach yesterday, so i may be moving to that area soon. Let me know what's going down and when, and I'll try and make it.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, guys. Actually, it looks like I most likely won't be able to come down to LB this weekend after all, so some time later in the month would be good for me. Don't let me stop you from doing something sooner though, although it would be a shame to miss it. :sigh It seems these meetings don't happen often and this one sounds like it could be pretty big.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Let's get into a chatroom for several times first before we finally do a meet-up. :banana


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

who's up for meeting in long beach next weekend? aint nutin to it but to do it


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

I'm in Newport Beach, what exactly is the meet-up about?


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Just something to do.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Southern California. Seriously!*



pinkeye said:


> Let's get into a chatroom for several times first before we finally do a meet-up. :banana


Hey. I'll be in the chatroom tonight (Sunday) til midnight.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Southern California. Seriously!*



hello it's me said:


> who's up for meeting in long beach next weekend? aint nutin to it but to do it


It's quite likely I'll be in LB next weekend. Anyone else?


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Ack, seriously. We need to be more dedicated about this thing. D:


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Let's make this get together happen. How does 3 pm on Sunday at Long Beach sound? Where shall we meet? Anyone familar with the area?


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Eclectic said:


> Let's make this get together happen. How does 3 pm on Sunday at Long Beach sound? Where shall we meet? Anyone familar with the area?


Yea, let's just do it. 3pm Sunday in Long Beach sounds good to me. Let me try to think of a good place. I'm originally from Long Beach and all so this should be no problem, but my mind is totally blanking right now. I'll try to figure something out ASAP. Anyone else know LB well and can think of a suitable place of the top of their head? We have a time and city narrowed down, so that's a start. I'll definitely be up for it. WTG, Eclectic for your decision-making skills! :boogie


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, here's an easy-to-find location for us to meet if we settle on Long Beach. The Belmont Pier:

http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?newFL ... ap=Get+Map

There's a coffee shop near by, a restaurant, an obnoxious sports bar, whatever suits your taste. And the ocean's right there too. We can meet right at the entrance of the pier, or at the very end of it if you wanna be dramatic. :b There's a Vons right down the street from the entrance where you can park for free. Sound good?


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I say make it _next_ Sunday (05/27) in case some people don't even check this forum until next week.

spasdf, start PM-ing people randomly if you want to meet even more people. Check the support group and all the previous SoCal threads. :b


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

I can't make most Sundays, I play baseball on the weekends. I'm not sure I'd open myself to go anyway to be honest. I'd probably just hang around and say little to nothing :hide


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

pinkeye said:


> I say make it _next_ Sunday (05/27) in case some people don't even check this forum until next week.
> 
> spasdf, start PM-ing people randomly if you want to meet even more people. Check the support group and all the previous SoCal threads. :b


Next weekend's fine with me too, Saturday or Sunday. Not this coming Saturday though. I'm free on weekdays next week as well, being a big loser and all. What do you all think of my location? I'm totally open to any other ideas. Hey, if anyone lives in or near enough to Long Beach that it's not such a big to do, feel free to private message me. Maybe meeting just one person at first would be a good start. Anway, let me know.

Yea, I'll probably get a little more determined about it once I get down to LB this weekend. 90% of my brain is still screaming at me not to do this. Gotta do something though. Can't stay isolated forever.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Southern California. Seriously!*



Airick10 said:


> I can't make most Sundays, I play baseball on the weekends. I'm not sure I'd open myself to go anyway to be honest. I'd probably just hang around and say little to nothing :hide


Hey, don't worry about. I'll probably be the same way and I'm the one supposedly putting it all together! I'm probably the worst host ever, but what the hell, somebody has to take the initiative or nothing ever happens.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Where is everyone from the beginning of this thread? I'm fine with meeting next Sunday (May 27) also.

The Belmont Pier seems like a good place to meet. Free parking is extra nice. 

Airick10, I'm nervous about that too, and it'll be okay if we all get quiet like that. I think we all understand that may happen, so hopefully there's no pressure.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

> Where is everyone from the beginning of this thread?


It wasn't for no reason 10+ plans for a gathering in SoCal have failed over the years. The overly sunny weather may have instilled a knack for avoidance in us people or something. :hide


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

How do you guys like living in California? I'm thinking of going there.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm totally interested in this gathering! You can count on me to go!


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

So currently:

When: Sunday, May 5 2007
Where: Long Beach (The Belmont Pier)
Who: spasdf, Eclectic, Qolselanu, and hopefully a few more other members

I'm not going btw :b , I just want to see a successful SoCal gathering for a change.



> How do you guys like living in California? I'm thinking of going there.


Anything's better than Canadia. :b


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I know this is a bit of a last-minute notice, but would anyone be interested in participating in the UCLA 5K run/walk this Sunday (May 20)? I'm not absolutely sure yet myself if I'll go...partly because I'm somewhat physically sore and don't know if I'll recover by then, and partly cus I'm not too keen on going alone. So to have another person there in some way would help me to feel more accountable, and I'd have extra incentive to show up. Also, the proceeds go to the UCLA Children's Mattel Hospital, so it would be for a great cause. Registration is only $20.00 (all proceeds go directly to the hospital), and you get free food, a free t-shirt, a free endorphin rush, and possibly free exposure therapy lol. There will be a music concert and a silent auction (of what I dunno). Registration begins 7:45am, but the run doesn't actually start until 9:30am, so you don't have to wake up too early. I participated last year and it was pretty fun. Hmm...We wouldn't necessarily have to run together (I'm not a fast runner anyway so I wouldn't wanna hold you back), but just to have another person there rooting you on would be cool, and it'd be nice to possibly make another friend. Anyway, let me know if you're interested.  I can decide until tomorrow evening to be able to be able to sign up online.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Spesvitae, you did it! way to go hehe 



pinkeye said:


> So currently:
> 
> When: Sunday, May 5 2007
> Where: Long Beach (The Belmont Pier)
> ...


Pinkeye, count me in. You're going also, right? BTW, did you mean May 27th?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

May 5th 2007? Have you discovered backward time travel? 

The 27th right?


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

pinkeye said:


> I'm not going btw :b


And why not??? Worried about spreading your conjuctivitis? That's no exuse! Don't fear the Pier!

Oh, btw tho guys, I'm wondering if it might not be such a good idea to do it on a holiday weekend. Things might be crazy crowded that day. No, this isn't me trying to back out. I just wondered what you all thought about that. It's not like the Belmont Pier is particularly entertaining, however, so it's by no means a tourist trap. It's not like the Santa Monica Pier with a fancy fun-filled boardwalk and all. You might see some people fishing off of it and that's about it. I'm just wondering if the nearby restaurants and places will be swarming with holiday people that day is all. I'm gonna go down there this weekend and scope out the scene to determine if it is indeed a worthy location. I haven't been there in a while.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Uh, yeah. I meant May 27... :tiptoe 

Simply put, I have no transportation and I have some other business I need to take care of. Maybe next time. :yes


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

if anyone wants to meet up before june 3 i'm available anytime (my job starts the next day) and am up for anything that involves being social (and therefore facing our fears)


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

I can actually do the 27th. Just not sure if I want to drive up there to fill up space. :stu

Maybe I'd say something, I don't know :afr


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, so I went down and checked out the Belmont Pier. It's a little more run down than I remembered it being, but the area's ok, I guess. The pier itself is a dirty, fishy-smelling, bird-crap-covered mess, but that doesn't really matter. I just picked it cuz it's an easy landmark to meet at. I think I'll go down to the Shoreline Village area and check that out as well. It's closer to the freeway and "fancier" I guess, but parking might be a problem. Oh, and that Vons parking lot by the pier has signs that say "no beach parking" but I can't see how they'd know. There's street parking around there too, although it takes some hunting. Anyway, what do you all think about my holiday concerns? I guess I don't really mind crowds that much, so it doesn't really matter to me. Do we need more time to wait for more people join us? Let me know.

Oh, and here's the pier:










And the beach next to it:


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Current participants: spasdf, Eclectic, Qolselanu, vincebs, Airick10

5 people is not bad. 

Now go out there and have fun. Or I'll kill you.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

I'm still on the fence...


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Now just pick a date. My anxiety has been horrible lately but I should be able to force myself, I've done much more difficult things lately.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: re: Southern California. Seriously!*

^ The meeting is on May 27th at Belmont Pier (Long Beach).



Airick10 said:


> I'm still on the fence...


D:


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Lostsoul said:


> Now just pick a date. My anxiety has been horrible lately but I should be able to force myself, I've done much more difficult things lately.


The 27th is fine with me, or pretty much any date if it's in Long Beach. So I'm still up for it, scary or not. Life is filled with lots of unforgiving, anxiety-inducing challenges. I think spending an afternoon with a few fellow SA weirdos would be on the mild side by comparison. We've all been there, we all know the pain of SA, so there's nothing to fear really. It's not like we have to pretend like we're normal people. That ridiculousness is only required for the cold, cruel real world. In this situation, we can feel free to be our true anxious selves. I know that's what I'll be doing! Here's what I'll do. The pier's within walking distance of my parents' house so I'll just be sitting there near the entrance shown there in the pic on Sunday at what time? 2-3pm or so? I'll be right there under that sign and if anyone else shows up, we'll hang out. Otherwise, I'll just talk to the birds a bit and walk home. No big deal. If anyone really thinks they'll show up, PM me and I'll send you a link with a picture of me, so you'll know what to look for. Sound good?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

What time do you all want to make it?

I've never been to Belmont Pier before, is it easy to find?


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Southern California. Seriously!*



vincebs said:


> What time do you all want to make it?
> 
> I've never been to Belmont Pier before, is it easy to find?


Any time of day is fine with me. I'm just waiting for everyone else to settle on one. The pier's very easy to find. Here's a map where you can get exact driving directions:

http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?newFL ... ap=Get+Map

Just take the 710 South til it ends, take a right on Ocean Blvd and follow that all the way until it finally forks off at E Livingston Dr shown on the map there. At that point there will be a Vons on the right and you can just park in that lot or near there. It's possible memorial day could be crowded but I'm sure you'll be able to find a parking space if you search around enough. Then just walk towards the beach and the pier's right there.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been feeling more down than usual the past couple days and I'm not certain that I'll feel well enough to be going this Sunday. I think I'll still be going though, although I'm very anxious just thinking about it.

What do you guys think we'll do when we meet up? Get a drink? Are there any activities to do at the pier?

I live about 15 minutes from the Santa Monica pier and yeah, there is more stuff to do there and it'd probably be very crowded on the 27th. I'd actually prefer to get together and play miniature golf or something, seems like it'd be fun. I've never done that and have sort of been yearning to do it. I think there was a successful minigolf gathering a year or two ago. Maybe we could do this in another meeting?

So is 3 pm at the entrance to Belmont Pier this Sunday still fine with everyone? Earlier or later? I would prefer to meetup later when it's not as hot or sunny, but i'm okay with 3 pm. We probably should just keep it at 3 pm.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Eclectic said:


> What do you guys think we'll do when we meet up? Get a drink? Are there any activities to do at the pier?


That's kinda what I was worried about. There's not very much to do there in the way of activities and I'm not really good at coming up with stuff, but someone said they thought the beach might be a good place to meet. There's a restaurant/brewery right by the pier. There's a coffee shop and a sports bar with games just down the street. There's a small Round Table Pizzaria and a Jack-in-the-Box nearby too, haha. 2nd St. is a few blocks away and that's a really busy area with tons of cafes and shops and stuff. I just feel bad having people come too far out of their way when I have no real ideas about what to do other than just hang out. It's easy for me since all I have to do is walk there. I guess I'm not making this sound very enticing. :stu


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I think I might go to this.


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

Alright Im in for Belmont Shore pier, 27th, 3:00p. If it changes I wont know because I'm not signing back on to SAS before then. There's not much happening there. It's about a 2 mile wlk to Shoreline village, 2 mile walk/drive to 2nd street, 3 mile drive to downtown. But we'll find something to do, that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Southern California. Seriously!*



hello it's me said:


> Alright Im in for Belmont Shore pier, 27th, 3:00p. If it changes I wont know because I'm not signing back on to SAS before then. There's not much happening there. It's about a 2 mile wlk to Shoreline village, 2 mile walk/drive to 2nd street, 3 mile drive to downtown. But we'll find something to do, that shouldn't be a problem.


Alright, cool. I'll be there at 3pm as well. If anyone else wants to show up, just leave a message here saying so or PM me. It would be good if we knew exactly how many people to look out and wait for. So we've got two for sure, including myself. Ebolorama, that's a maybe?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

i'll be down for 3pm


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm going for sure.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I will go if Mark or Kevin go. Otherwise I might be too lazy to go.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I really would go, but it depends if I'm busy or not because I have a driving class. Also I'd need a ride because I'm not used to driving.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm going. See you all there.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm going. See you all there.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

OK then. That's 5 yeses and 1 maybe. Pretty impressive.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm going for sure now.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't forget to bring a camera. :yes


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Southern California. Seriously!*



pinkeye said:


> Don't forget to bring a camera. :yes


No way. If anyone takes a picture of me, I'm throwing him and his camera off the damn pier. Fair warning!

That's not to discourage anyone from taking pics of other people. I'm just saying, not me. :hide


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

3 PM awful early with the way my sleep has been lately. I suppose I'll try this isn't going to hurt me. I'd give rides but I won't give anyone a ride if I don't know them, sorry! Should be interesting if I can find the group of you meeting. We'll see.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm in a bit of a difficult situation, but I'll attend if things work out later today. I won't know til literally near the last minute. If I can't make it, I wish you folks good luck and a wonderful time. But I really hope to join and meet you all. =)


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Soo, how are we gonna know if we find the right group of people? I know that we meet at the enterance, but can somone hold up a sign or something?


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> Soo, how are we gonna know if we find the right group of people? I know that we meet at the enterance, but can somone hold up a sign or something?


See that signpost on the left in the pic of the pier? Just to the left of that are some trees providing much-needed shade. We'll be the anxious-looking people idling around aimlessly there. I guess I can hold up something that says "SAS." Long Beach has a large gay population, however, so I really hope that's not secret code for something naughty! :b


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, I'm compiling a list of people right now and it looks like we have 7 definite yeses and 3 maybes. I'll definitely bring a sign and check you off as you arrive. Ok, off to do battle with my negative inner voices now. See you then!


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Would have been nice but I couldn't find the location. Stupid maps Guess I'll have to learn a lesson from this.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Lostsoul said:


> Would have been nice but I couldn't find the location. Stupid maps Guess I'll have to learn a lesson from this.


I kinda did the same thing....

Except I found the place....

90 minutes late.

I looked around the area for the group, but my shydar wasn't working. Might have been interference from the socialite weather balloon. Next time I'll write down the directions rather than glancing the directions over quickly.

But I have pictoral evidence that I was there!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Behold.

Last pic I took before leaving to my car.


The pier itself. Full of fishers, but I couldn't find any SASers.


This pic was taken at 4:44PM. I took a quick look at that resturant in the pic, but it didn't seem like any SASers where there.


Vons.


Vons again. I might have parked there, but there was a security guard about.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, Lostsoul and Qolselanu. Too bad we missed you guys. Thanks for trying, at least. We stuck around at the entrance until 4:00 or so and then figured no one else would be showing up. Our group consisted of 5 people: Me, SpesVitae, Eclectic, ebolarama and vincebs. It was fun, but I'm totally worn out now, socially. There was at least one picture taken and the elusive spasdfsquatch does indeed appear in it. No cameras or people were thrown, but a ping pong ball was smacked back and forth. Anyway, I'll let the others chime in if they want while I recoop.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Never trust anything published on the internet, especially maps.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm glad I got to meet some of you today. I had a good time, even though I didn't speak much. Lostsoul and Qolselanu, sorry to hear that, maybe you can make it next time. My body is exhausted right now. I haven't hung out and walked this much in awhile.



ebolarama said:


> Never trust anything published on the internet, especially maps.


I don't know about that :lol. spesvitae and I almost got lost trying to wing it by taking the 710 south freeway instead of following yahoo maps directions with the 605 and 22 freeway. It took us extra time to arrive because we took the wrong exit on the 710. We nearly got lost again when we were heading home and tried to exit the pier parking and turned left onto Ocean Drive to find the entrance to 710 lol. We ended up getting on the 47 north freeway(it was a mysterious highway that was like a long bridge) and luckily that merged with the 110 so it turned out fine.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Eclectic said:


> My body is exhausted right now. I haven't hung out and walked this much in awhile.


Well, you can thank my superior lack of planning for that, haha. If anything, we all got a good workout.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Eclectic said:


> ebolarama said:
> 
> 
> > Never trust anything published on the internet, especially maps.
> ...


You would have gotten just as lost if you used yahoo maps. It said to go the wrong direction when you get off the freeway. :b


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm glad everyone else had a good time while Lostsoul and I drove in circles. Now what we need is another gathering.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Who was all there? I'm sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> You would have gotten just as lost if you used yahoo maps. It said to go the wrong direction when you get off the freeway. :b


That really sucks. We should sue Yahoo!


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

I couldn't even find the ocean! Very frustrating.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Southern California. Seriously!*



Airick10 said:


> Who was all there? I'm sorry I couldn't make it.


See above. Me, SpesVitae, Eclectic, ebolarama and vincebs.


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry I flaked guys! I got off work 9am. And by the time I got home, slept a few hours. woke up and got ready, I just didnt fell like going anymore. but I kinda regret it, and hope youre planning another one.

glad you guys had fun though.


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

So what'd you guy do?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

A balmy evening, some fresh air, a gorgeous Pacific backdrop, warm and friendly people, a supportive environment, self-betterment, a peaceful amble, some violent ping pong, a cordial feathered greeting, and some tasty-looking fish tacos...yup, good times...good times.

Edit: Pictures Removed

For those of you who couldn't make it, sorry we missed you. We'll definitely try to get another gathering sometime soon.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Who's that behind the mask? :con


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Come to the next gathering and you'll find out :b


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Southern California. Seriously!*



pinkeye said:


> Who's that behind the mask? :con


If you really wanna know, you'll have to attend the next meeting :b Awesome job on that, SpesVitae. The lighting's just perfect and I look quite handsomely groomed, if I must say so myself.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I want to comment on the fact that you actually _thought _to bring the mask to the gathering.

Hm. I can't think of anything to say. :b


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

I always thought Spesvitae was an accomplished photographer and editor.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> (or was it Rubio's?)


It was Rubio's, which is where my 70s, 80s and early 90s celebrity references didn't go over so well, haha. :no Oh, and you forgot to mention we actually dared to venture into a bar. Well, a sports bar, technically. That was fun, except for the slightly belligerent drunk guy accusing us of stealing his quarters. It would've been pretty crazy if we'd gotten into a barroom brawl with our ping pong paddles, but luckily the confrontation did not escalate. Thanks again guys for all coming out (and to those of you who tried). We'll make sure to coordinate our expedition with a full-proof mapping system next time.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Part 2: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... 64654.html


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Eclectic said:


> I always thought Spesvitae was an accomplished photographer and editor.


nah you helped out a bit! oh, and sorry for the blurry photo folks.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Eclectic said:


> We ended up getting on the 47 north freeway(it was a mysterious highway that was like a long bridge) and luckily that merged with the 110 so it turned out fine.


I think I did the exact same thing when I returned home. I wondered how I ended up from city streets to a neverending bridge that lead to the port. At least I got to drive fast on that bridge.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Southern California. Seriously!*



pinkeye said:


> I want to comment on the fact that you actually _thought _to bring the mask to the gathering.


Ok, so you know it's not really a mask, right? I didn't think to bring one with me, actually, but now that you mention it, a Wookiee mask or any other inconspicuous form of disguise is probably a good thing to keep in your back pocket at all times when out in public. Being able to go back and Photoshop our lives would be even better, but unfortunately the technology doesn't exist yet.


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

pulled


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: re: Southern California. Seriously!*



spasdf said:


> Ok, so you know it's not really a mask, right? I didn't think to bring one with me, actually, but now that you mention it, a Wookiee mask or any other inconspicuous form of disguise is probably a good thing to keep in your back pocket at all times when out in public. Being able to go back and Photoshop our lives would be even better, but unfortunately the technology doesn't exist yet.


 :doh

It must be because I actually collect masks and the likes.

http://www.studio8.net/images/Ebay/Funny_Nose_glasses.JPG

I actually have that. :hide

...


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

I made this website for all of us in CALIFORNIA
and I will also go inquire at the Wellness Center here in Long Beach to see if they could give us a space for a support group.
The website has a working FORUM to communicate.
http://shyness.salvadorb.com


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> A balmy evening, some fresh air, a gorgeous Pacific backdrop, warm and friendly people, a supportive environment, self-betterment, a peaceful amble, some violent ping pong, a cordial feathered greeting, and some tasty-looking fish tacos...yup, good times...good times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

Also check out the groups on MySpace for by keyboarding Social Anxiety

Join my new group:
http://groups.myspace.com/sadcalifornia


----------



## Anxious Guy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Did this group ever get off the ground? I'm in the southbay around torrance area. A local group would be great.
Anybody?*


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, several of us actually got together several more times during the Summer. We had quite a run and it was pretty fun. Some of us still hangout now, though not as frequently. We've all gotten a little busier. But the holidays are coming up and people should be a little bit more free. Maybe we can all plan for something then? I'd be up for another hangout.


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

grrrreat idea! :banana


----------



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

SpesVitae said:


> Yeah, several of us actually got together several more times during the Summer. We had quite a run and it was pretty fun. Some of us still hangout now, though not as frequently. We've all gotten a little busier. But the holidays are coming up and people should be a little bit more free. Maybe we can all plan for something then? I'd be up for another hangout.


that sounds really cool, i'm in the socal area and interested in a meetup


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Cool, we should get one going soon hopefully. If you're interested, there are support groups in the West LA area, and we do hangouts afterwards sometimes.


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

Are you talking about the SHARE S.A. group?
It's still meeting every friday at what time?
Now that I have my drivers license and a car and time to go, I want to check it out.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

W 8:00PM. Also another anonymous SA group whose info I've just PMed you.


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

and are both of these groups at
5521 Grosvenor Blvd, Los Angeles, CA 90066 ?????
:banana


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

yessir


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

:hs I'll be showing up this Wednesday and Saturday at the SHARE group
hope seeing some of you there.
http://www.shareselfhelp.org


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Knott's Berry Farm, anyone? viewtopic.php?f=21&t=76142


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

*Count me in.*


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Can I get some SA info PMd to me please? Sorry, I'm just lazy as sin and I don't wanna surf through pages of info.

I'm in HOLLYWOOD! =D


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

:banana 
Yeah, SIX FLAGS MAGIC MOUNTAIN this weekend March 1 and 2.


----------



## DaveM (May 29, 2008)

Hey guys, 

new kid on the block here. I'm in the socal area and I'm looking to set up a meeting. I was planning on going to the Share one, but I just found out about it today, literally 20 minutes after it started. Maybe the Saturday one? Anyway, If you guys are interested, maybe we can set something up for Saturday, June 7th? I was thinking the Santa Monica Pier area or something of that nature (since meeting at the beach was a good idea). Thanks, I actually do look forward to meeting some of you and making new friends.

-Dave


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Haha I didn't even see this forum. I just posted an ad in Connections, but anyways, I'm from Santa Clarita, which is not too far from the LA / Hollywood area (about 45 minutes). Anyone want to go to a show / hang out or something?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

6/28, @ 5pm Classic Q


----------



## 404error (May 1, 2008)

Anyone wanna go watch the "Dark Knight"? South OC here. None of my friends (countable on one hand) are interested in seeing it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

404error said:


> Anyone wanna go watch the "Dark Knight"? South OC here.


sure. but i have to consider where? and when? and how much?


----------



## 404error (May 1, 2008)

^ Wow, fast response. I was thinking Irvine Spectrum unless people have other suggestions. I'm free tomorrow (July 20th) and most weekday evenings. Maybe we can get a small group going.


----------

